# What do you guys think of these...



## ihsballer20

Hey guys i recently purchased these Acuity turbo Max golf clbs from ****s Sporting Goods for 200$. So far I don't have any problems with them but Lately Ive been seeing a lot of ads for custome fitted "clone" golf clubs that are pretty inexpensive. I just started playing golf more this summer (3-4) times a week. I consistently shoot between 45-49 on 9 holes but i would like to be better, haha don't we all. Anyways what do you guys think about the Acuity clubs and the "Clone" clubs.


----------



## GolfKid22

If your just starting then the clubs you have are just fine. Once you have the fundamentals down in a year or so, that would be the time to get custom fitted.


----------



## Richy Young

absolutly ! wait a year and then get better than clones id recommend a nice game improvment set

custom fit is a very common thing now in fact alot of places are now using it as a selling point

i brought a £70 set very similar to your self its great for starting out i found though that practicing as much as 3 times a week will have you getting pritty good pritty quick especially if you have the odd lesson 

after 6 months i felt i had out grown mine mainly becuase they had cheap graphite shafts and you could almost rotate the club head 360 degrees which everyone on here will tell you is most definatly not good, i then went straight for Pings custom fit G5 range and i swear hand on heart these are the best clubs ever and im so glad i saved up the money rather than going for a cheaper set these will last me 10 years


----------

